# Stephanie Is On The Zephyr!



## OlympianHiawatha (Aug 4, 2012)

For those of us who have had the pleasure of riding with Sleeping Car Attendant Stephanie Utt on the PDX section of the _*Builder*_, she has just begun working the 33 Sleeper (last car) on the _*California Zephyr*_! Imagine my pleasure at Sacramento when my _*Zephyr*_ arrives right on time and the 33 door opens with Stephanie on the platform. Plain and simple, she turned a fantastic trip east into a phenomenal trip, just as she regularly did on the _*Builder*_.

She continues to go above and beyond the call of duty, making sure you are treated as her guests and not simply as passengers. She keeps her car clean and happy, taking time to check in on everyone and sharing a tale or 2, even while she is changing linens or doing cleaning tasks. She told me some great stories of when she worked the Slumbercoach on the _*Lake Shore Limited*_, even finding a Ferret in a bed on one occasion. All in all, by the time you reach journey's end, she will have turned a collection of traveling strangers into one happy family.

She will continue to work the 33 Sleeper until the end of Summer when it is "retired" for Winter. Then she will simply move up to the 32. And if you are lucky enough to have her as your attendant, she LOVES red and black jellybeans and licorice :lol:


----------



## E Runs (Aug 8, 2012)

Great to hear as we'll be in 533 next month!


----------



## MrFSS (Aug 8, 2012)

She is the best there is - had the pleasure of her serving us on the PDX EB a couple of years ago.


----------



## Railroad Bill (Aug 8, 2012)

We will be in 533 and 633 sleepers in early September and hope we get a chance to meet Stephanie.


----------

